# cube garden mini "M"



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

this tank has just been setup in my house by my computer it is only 5 day's old not sure if I like the look too much yet also I melted allot of the plants by using pure Ionized water which is horribly acidic DOOOH! but it is allready starting to come back. I made the filter intake and returns myself out of acrylic pipe I got from Ace Hardware for $1.40 and cut it and heated it to make a good shape Even used a hack saw to cut the slits in the intake.


I wanted to use stem plants that grew out of the water I like seeing what all these pants look like in their emersed form and the flowers they get. even Glossostigma flowers when it is grown out of water.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

You've just convinced me to get a mini Is that an M?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes it is, and it is definatly worth spending the extra money for the light fixture too it could not be more perfect for the tank.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Jordan, you should post some pics of those Home Made Lily pipes you made as well.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Impressive! I like the layout out, and I think that once the plants start filling in, you will like it too! Nice craftmanship on the lily pipes too! Maybe you'll teach us in a DIY how to make sure nice filter intakes? Nice job!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I was going to get the light built for the tank but I built my stand to fit the edges of the Mini M and I didn't want the light hanging over the edge. 

Your tank looks great. Looks much larger than 5 gallons. 

It looks a little bright with the white sand and background. Of course backgrounds are easily changed so this is a minor suggestion.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Good looking start!

More info on the lily pipes?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I went to an ACE hardware and bought some lexan tubing 13mm and cut it and bent it to the shape similar to the ADA mini Pipe set. They even had the little end cap for the intake that was a Lexan disc 13mm in diamiter so after I got the hack saw and cut the slits in the intake I cleaned it up and used a lighter to melt the end and fused the little disc on the end for a perfect finish. The pipe only cost me $1.40 and the little disc was 20 cents and they work great and completly clear and best of all a fraction of the price of the ADA ones though I still would prefer the ADA ones these are just a temp fix untill I get some money again. But these would be plenty fine as perminits


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice !
Could you post pics with only the pipes ?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I too tried to make my own lilly pipes for my Mini M. I had problems bending it. I couldn't heat it enough to easily bend it without it bubbling up. Can I ask how you heated and bent the tubing.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i277/jmanred1/IMG_6105.jpg

http://i74.photobucket

http://i74.photobucket[/URL]

[URL="[IMG]http://i74.photobucket"][IMG]http://i74.photobucket[/URL]

Here is a linkt to what they look like from another angel this is off the AAPE forum.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Is it me or does the output end look kinda mangled?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

it is not you, I just cruched allitle bit bending it. I only planned for these to be temperary anyway until I get the mini lilly pipe set.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Here are some updated pics of the new Mini M I got 2 1/2 weeks ago it is finally filling in well actually scince I took these pics it has doubled in thickness and these pics were taken 2 day's ago


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

after I let the tank stabalize and was sure algae would not be a problem in the tank I started removing the fast growing stem plants so I could groom the tank to have finer detail to make it appear larger than it really is. This tank I am expirimenting using Monosolenium Tenerum tied to driftwood and fisidens moss, It gives the wood work a mossy fern look on a rotten log in the forest look.






what do you think of my Mini M?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

The growth is nice in there!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I like it, except for that one rock, 2nd from the left. It is too bulky and "cubic." I think that if you took it out that it would open it up more and create the image of "bigger than what it really is" look you are going for.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions for this tank I was not sure about that rock either but don't know what would look better there a bigger round rock or a smaller keystone.

I am still trying to find fish to put in this tank I had 5 japanese blue saphire guppies in it and they all jumped out in 3 day's

and I had 6 scarlet badtis in it before and they all jumped out also.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I aggree with Donald about that rock, and I think a smaller horizontal one could work well. It is a very nice scape and looks very healthy well done.

Tom


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

You just redefined 'pearling like crazy'. LOL. awesome tank. i really like the composition of rock and moss in the mid ground.

you most prob going to do this but just saying it anyways... maybe trim down the stem plants to give it a more compact look. And replace the squarish rock with maybe a smaller moss wrapped rock jutting out into the white sand? 

Good luck in finding replacement for your fish.


----------



## Phaturkey (Jan 15, 2007)

i love the driftwood setup


----------



## rbittman (Apr 27, 2006)

I like your tank a lot; the hardscape is really nice. How did you keep the branches in their postions? Are they propped up with the rocks alone?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you all for the comments on the tank. Yes the driftwood is just partially burried in the gravel and proped up in the tank. I soaked the wood in a tub for 3 months before using.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Arowanaman, I like the tank - nice setup. The only thing that makes me laugh is your "handle". I can't really imagine how you transitioned from arowanas to a tank this small.....


----------



## goozaa55 (Jun 29, 2006)

Good Job


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

guaiac_boy said:


> Arowanaman, I like the tank - nice setup. The only thing that makes me laugh is your "handle". I can't really imagine how you transitioned from arowanas to a tank this small.....


Yeah I always need to have a arowana in my house I have some strange connection to them strangly I do not have one now but I did recently have a Ruby Chili red arowana but when I moved to NORCAL for six months trying to start over I left him behind for a friend to watch till I got my berrings figured out to bring him out and when I could no longer afford to live there and decided to move back down to Tucson 3 day's before I was comming back he jumped out of the tank :yell: :Cry: that was a very bad day for me $1,700 gone and a part of my family too. Now I am getting 2 leichardtii's they will be even rarer than asian arowana's here soon for they are actually more indangered than asian arowna's now. and hopefully I can get another chili red some dayray:


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Here are some more recent pictures of the tank the driftwood that I covered with all the different mosses is starting to fill in nicely. Plus I moved that rock as suggested so now I am interested in your openions on the tank now.


http://
http://
http://
Dwarf riccia is the perfect plant for small tanks like this because it looks like a field of small ferns and really adds a great depth to the tank.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Very nice, Arowana! I would only suggest that you move your CO2 indicator to a less distracting position.....perhaps behind the driftwood on the right instead of in front of it? I do like a bit more now that the large blocky looking stone was removed! Fabulous, daddy!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

After I saw the difference a white background made on my 90p I decided to do the same on this tank and wow everything came to life. I just groomed back all the stem plants so it is allitle baren in the background right now. Also I moved the CO2 level indicator further in the back so it was not such a sore thumb.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry, don't like it. Much better with a background!

Since I'm being honest, and before you get too mad, I do have to say that this is my favorite tank of all time. I am not trying for "brownie points" or anything.....this has the perfect, "messy look" to it. It is just a tad messy enough to keep the viewer interested and try to follow all of the leaves and lines and such, but not messy enough to make it seem unkept or untidy.

Most excellent. But better with the background that you had before. I can't compliment you enough, arowana!! I'm sorry, but S. Chong moved down to second place.


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Actually, I beg to differ! I absolutely love it with the background! The white makes it stunning. Gives me a nice, bright sunny day impression.
With the background, the scape was a hairline above the adequately messy point. Without the background, the tank seems to have become a bit neater, but still with a slight natural mess. 

 I guess it truly is to each their own.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Haeun thanks for the coment I will try and take some better focused pictures on a tripod here next instead of just holding the camera.and take all the filter and CO2 equipment out and it really makes a tank come to life. I think it might even appeal to D.B. 
I understand not likeing it now, I don't really even like how the pictures turned out I would prefer if more of the background was whited out myself.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

OK here is what I consider a completion of this tank. I just got a new camera so pictres are allitle bit sharper.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I really like the white background, you can't even tell it looks so natural. I have always leaned toward the darker backgrounds, thinking that it brought the plants out more but yours looks awesome!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

More practice shots with my new Canon 5D


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

This is again a good tank, I like the use of the wood in a little tank and here it looks like an old tree.
What rocks do you use for this tank?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

gas said:


> This is again a good tank, I like the use of the wood in a little tank and here it looks like an old tree.
> What rocks do you use for this tank?


I use rocks I collected arround a lake in Montana called Flathead lake. These are a glacier mud rock and have a increadible texture to them and a unique blue grey color to them. I am planning on going back up there and collecting a bunch more to sell.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Really great scape... with i have all this success with me all the time..


----------



## C.ton (Nov 6, 2006)

great pics and tank!


----------



## warr40 (Aug 16, 2005)

wow i really like the tank and the custom lily pipes


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I just added fish to the tank Axelrodie green rasboras, and decided it was an excuse to practice with the camera some more


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

What lightning are you using?

Really cool tank! Looks actually much bigger than it is! Nice with the new fishes too  The tank looks quite deep with the focus in the foreground.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Leonard said:


> What lightning are you using?
> 
> Really cool tank! Looks actually much bigger than it is! Nice with the new fishes too  The tank looks quite deep with the focus in the foreground.


 I am using the ADA solar light that was ment for this little ADA mini M tank. It is a 27 watt bulb I believe and 8,000k Power compact bulb...


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I love your scape, very dynamic


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

sooo many plant species in such a small tank. although they contrast nicely, i think its kinda distracting. and it looks like the tank is in general overcrowded, too much material, not enough void.

growth looks excellent however.


----------

